# When should I have BMS?



## RoseB (Apr 14, 2008)

Hi, I wonder if anyone can help me? 
I am on my first cycle of clomid. I have PCO and haven't had an af for 18 months since coming off the pill. My doctor gave me norithisterone to cause a bleed with which to take clomid days 2 - 6. 
I am now on cd15 but have no idea if/when I will/did ovulate as I do not have a cycle against which to measure it. I am having a blood test on cd21 to see if I have ovulated.  I did have some cm and cramps around cd8/9/10 which seems a bit early.  
So not really sure when I should make sure I have bms. Can anyone help with my confusion? Thanks
Rose


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

rose i would say that you really should be having BMS as much as you can from CD10 onwards

yes you are right there is no telling how long your cycles will be but as a guideline they say you can ovulate anywhere between 6-10 days after taking your last clomid pill

if you are one of these ladies who OV later the day 21 bloods may not pick up ovulation as the bloods are only accurate at detecting OV 7DPO + if this is the case your hosp/clinic may ask you back for more bloods later in your cycle to check your prog levels  

i wish you luck hun + make good use of all the threads on the clomid board  

xxx


----------



## RoseB (Apr 14, 2008)

Thank you for the advice. Will get at it so to speak!
Rx


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

I would have bms every other day to make sure you catch the right time

Good luck hun 

Nikki xx


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

i hope you mean everyother day from CD10 dakota or we would constantly be at it  

i will say it is a fallacy that you should wait to every other day in order for the swimmers to be good, they regenerate rather quickly so the more you can manage hey ho go for it but dont forget once that egg is released it can only survive for 12-24 hours, on another note sperm can survive in there for anything upto 5 days so if you cant get lotsa BMS in bare that in mind too  

xxx


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Cleg   thats what i ment


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

thank god for that you'll have the newbies paniking  

xxx


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)




----------



## katedoll (Jun 3, 2007)

One other quick tip you may want to discuss with your GP or consultant, is that I thought I never ovulated as my 21 day progesterone always came back below 30 (it should be over 30 if you ovulated).    I then realised my cycles were longer than the 'normal' 28 days, usually 33 or 34 and I figured I could be ovulating later.

My consultant agreed for me to have 3 lots of day 21 progesterone tests in the same cycle  - on days 21, 24 and 26.  Now that may sound a bit odd, and I had to keep going to the doctors to have the blood taken, but you could see the progesterone rising and we guessed I prob ovulate around day 19, and 21 prog tests was highest on day 26, which indicates I ovulated later.

So if your day 21 bloods don't come back to show you ovulated, see if you can have have 3 tests done in the same cycle to see if you ovulate later.

Hope that makes sense.  Good luck.


----------



## caz nox (Mar 9, 2005)

We DTD every day from day 10 to day 20! then went on a holiday for a break! 

Best of luck

xx


----------



## Imple (Feb 12, 2008)

Can I ask a question (now I've stopped panicking about having BMS every other day  )?
I'm fairly sure I've ovulated this month (had nasty lower abdomen pain on Friday evening, can only assume it was my ovary doing it's thing), had BMS on Saturday and then again Sunday (it wasn't MY idea!)...is our timing good, or once I've had that type of pain is there little point? 
Any ideas?  

PS Sorry for highjacking this thread


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

Imple if it was ovulation the egg can survive for 12-24 hours so your BMS may not have been in vein   the pain could also have been that you were getting very ripe + not actually OV, there aint any way of knowing but you have had plenty of nookie so dont worry  

goodluck

xxx


----------

